# Which is better Chipset??



## pratyush997 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello Folks over TDF!
I would like to know the difference between 
Mobile Intel® HM76 Express Chipset and Intel® HM77 Express Chipset
The HM76 Express in Asus K55VM-SX086D and HM77 Express in HP Pavilion DV6-7040TX 
And please Do Advice me about Which is the better Laptop Among these!!(Preferred -ASUS)


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 18, 2012)

Asus K55VM is a better choice as it costs less for the same config as that of HP.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 18, 2012)

I suggest you to go for HP because it is with windows 7 and you have to spend 5k for os if you buy Asus.hp has 1.3 MP3 web cam compared 0.3 in Asus and u
hp has 3 USB 3.0 ports and Asus has only one.u
hp RAM expandable to 16gb and other features like finger print sensor etc.


----------



## Vishnupg45 (Jun 18, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Hello Folks over TDF!
> I would like to know the difference between
> Mobile Intel® HM76 Express Chipset and Intel® HM77 Express Chipset
> The HM76 Express in Asus K55VM-SX086D and HM77 Express in HP Pavilion DV6-7040TX
> And please Do Advice me about Which is the better Laptop Among these!!(Preferred -ASUS)


hey bro havent you learned from your busted hp laptop.?
Buy asus and do watever you want. Dont turn to hp again.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 18, 2012)

So Which laptop is better??
New! Dell Insprion 15r Special Edition @ 57,452 (w/ Backlit KeyBoard and Targus Bagpack)   and 
Asus K55VM-SX086D
I don't want laptop which overheats!!!!
and what is difference between NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M 2 GB and AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M 2 GB !!!


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 18, 2012)

Buy Asus K55VM-SX086D.

Strictly void HP & Dell. Both having overheating & short battery lifetime problem in most of their laptop.

Back-lit keyboard? its a gimmick.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 18, 2012)

The dell inspiron is a better option.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 18, 2012)

IS there any Big Difference between NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M and AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M


----------



## RON28 (Jun 18, 2012)

^^^there is a big difference between GT 630M and AMD 7730M, As 3rd gen Intel processor have arrived in market with Intel HD 4000 IGP, NOW gt 630m has been seen as an entry level graphic card because HD 4000 beats nvidia's GT 520MX, so you better gor for 15R SE, it has no heating issue, you want proof? 

then check this thread, sisley one of the member of thinkdigit has bought this laptop, check his review
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...15r-14r-special-edition-laptop-thread-10.html


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 18, 2012)

^^^Can you please tell me How much FPS Diff is there b/w the two GFX Card!!
If there is 5-7 fps diff then Getting Asus laptop is better cuz it cost 1.5k less So that I can get Laptop cooling Pad


----------



## RON28 (Jun 19, 2012)

lolz asus laptops doesn't need cooling pads  they are my favorite, hmmm difference in fps will be around 20-30 fps


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 19, 2012)

So should i be get a dell inspiron 15r SE w/ backlit illuminated keyboard and a cooler master notepal u3 cooling pad
So is this good


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 19, 2012)

^^ Are you interested in look or in the performance of the laptop?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 19, 2012)

^^performance


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> IS there any Big Difference between NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M and AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M


HD 7730M is *much* faster.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 20, 2012)

Asus is good but its not worth spending money in that right now as it has got a poor GPU and old CPU.Simple as that


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jun 23, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> So Which laptop is better??
> New! Dell Insprion 15r Special Edition @ 57,452 (w/ Backlit KeyBoard and Targus Bagpack)   and
> Asus K55VM-SX086D
> I don't want laptop which overheats!!!!
> and what is difference between NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M 2 GB and AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M 2 GB !!!



15R special edition in 58K! Dude, I think that is i5 and 4gb ram. Check out the price after 5% Tax include + Sales tax.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 24, 2012)

Ya,,Saw it!!
i7+hd 7730m+4GB Ram


----------

